# At what age do testicles drop?



## Yoshismom

Since I didnt get a great response on this subject in my last post I thought I would single out this imparticular question


----------



## hnj22

I am not sure what time is "normal" but Corky went in for his 4th set of vaccinations about two weeks ago and he was 3 months 3 weeks old and both of his had dropped.


----------



## Tinker

Marcus was somewhere between 3-4 months, I don't remember exactly what week, just one day they were there.


----------



## Cooper

I was going to be a smarta** and say "mine dropped yesterday!" but I decided not to. :lol: 

Cooper's were hangin' out after he turned 6 months old. I think the first one made an earlier appearance around 4 months of age. The other one was stubborn ... I think it knew what was coming, so it kept hidden for a while. It eventually had no choice but to appear around 6 1/2 - 7 months and *WHACK*!! It didn't even know what hit it.  

Wow... I need to skip a night's sleep more often. It's like being drunk but not having to pee.


----------



## 2pups622

austin is 4 months almost 5 and his are down


----------



## tik0z

ok since we're on the subject.........do they or can they........go up and down then up and down lol...over n over?


----------



## Cooper

If the dog's on a trampoline, yes.


----------



## tik0z

lol.................!!!!!!!!

bobo's thingy....loves to do disappearing acts...one day theres one
then the next theres nothing....then theres something huge...then nothing.......is that normal? :lol:


----------



## ChiMammaMia

I had a male that was right at a year old before both of his came down. Yep! They sure can go up and down. Especially at times of fright or anxiety. (i.e. at the Vet's office :wink: )


----------



## Yoshismom

*testicles*

So basically the people at the vets office are a bunch of cooks!! to tell me that the testicles fully drop at 6 weeks??????


----------



## LuvMyChi

Hershey's dropped about a week and a half ago I believe it was. He is just over 3 months old.


----------



## Jen

When I got Teddy at 13 weeks my breeder said they had already dropped.


----------



## ChiMammaMia

Yeah, the Vet's office is a little off. I can give you some backdrop though on why they say that...
That time frame is the "general" for every breed of dog and it signifies the closing of the abdominal openings. Basically they are trying to say that when the opening closes, then there isn't any way the testicle can drop. Which is definately true, *BUT* not every breed and certainly not every dog works on that schedule. I can't tell you how many premature neuterings have taken place because of this. Although I strongly recommend neutering, the surgery is less expensive when they don't have to open up the abdomen to search out the "hidden jewel". I also get very aggrevated when they start talking about the big C and if the retained testicle doesn't come out...then the dog will most definately die from Cancer.
Studies have shown that the risk is slightly higher in cases of a retained testicle, but there is not much difference than the risk in just a regular unaltered male.

My own opinion is that if your baby boy is a year old and both of the testicles are not down (and you have no intention of breeding him) then it probably isn't going to come down and a snip-snip is in order. :shock:


----------



## Yoshismom

*testicles*

Yoshi will be 6 months in two weeks, it was my preference to wait until he is six months. I think both testicles have already dropped. My concern was mostly whether or not I should use this vet because I wanted to use someone caring and knowledgeable since I have relocated. I have 4 dogs all boys and all neutered. I always get my guys neutered that is a given with me. I dont want to help make any puppies while so many need homes


----------



## Cooper

Here's what I have learned from my limited experience with vets:

If you have a funny feeling about the vet or don't like them for some reason, find a new vet. Being a vet is like being a pediatrician - not only do you have to like your patients, but you have to be able to deal with the patient's mother or father. The vet could be a great doctor, but if he can't make you comfortable, then your pet won't be either.

I've also noticed that if I don't like the vet for whatever reason, it's hard for me to trust whatever they say. Poor OmaKitty... she learned that the hard way with me. I will never take my animals to someone I don't feel comfortable with ever again.


----------



## faz

jagjag's haven't come down yet and he is almost 8 months


----------

